#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  The Highlanders

## Mr Earl

Interesting critters





I'll be getting to the sheep later.... :Aussie:

----------


## withnallstoke

...................still waiting.

----------


## mingmong

I got a Highlander, it's 2 an arf  Litre Isusu but?  :Smile:

----------


## mingmong

what with the tissues Whinelle? you got a wet patch?  :Confused:

----------


## withnallstoke

^ Sheep.

They give me the horn, which when erect with anticipation sometimes leaks a little bit.

----------


## mingmong

/\ sheep cumin soon, look up they might have a uniform on too  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## cdnski12

My father had 50 of these Highland Cattle on Vancouver Island. They took care of themselves and needed very little additional feed or care. They seldom took shelter in very wet or even snow conditions. We must have ate the beef; but 60 years later, I can't recall if it was very tasty.

----------


## Gravesend Dave

Has the bike trip begun Earl ?

----------


## Pragmatic

> I'll be getting to the sheep later....


Each to their own.

----------


## patsycat

Is that it, your epic road trip around Scotland? a few cows in a field?

----------


## buriramboy

> Is that it, your epic road trip around Scotland? a few cows in a field?


What more does an American need?

----------


## patsycat

Beautiful vistas, and haggis.

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> Is that it, your epic road trip around Scotland? a few cows in a field?


Perhaps Earl has more to add to this particular thread or he might be hoping someone who has never posted a single photo can do better!.

----------


## blue

^
Didn't Earl start it as a prison thread ?
 maybe he will spruce it up on his next visit .

----------


## patsycat

> Originally Posted by patsycat
> 
> 
> Is that it, your epic road trip around Scotland? a few cows in a field?
> 
> 
> Perhaps Earl has more to add to this particular thread or he might be hoping someone who has never posted a single photo can do better!.


Was that a dig at me, perchance?

----------


## grasshopper

> Originally Posted by Gravesend Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by patsycat
> ...


You haven't posted further on the thread you started about Beach Road, GD......

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> Originally Posted by patsycat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Gravesend Dave
> ...


Yes it not that convenient as I have moved back and been in the U.K for around eight months now.

Take it you you missed the posts on that thread where I said I would appreciate any member who is living in the area to add some recent photos!.

----------


## grasshopper

> Originally Posted by grasshopper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by patsycat
> ...


No, not really. I have given up on trying to post photos on threads. Tried and failed many times. The best I can do is stick them in a gallery for self. Dunno what I am doing wrong but when I try I get referred to the "you may not post attachments." area.
Not sure if some mod has got it in for me..... and marked my cards.

----------


## blue

> I have given up on trying to post photos on threads. Tried and failed many times. The best I can do is stick them in a gallery for self


Getting them to the gallery is the hard part;
perhaps you are trying to add them to the message box incorrectly..

I ignore the insert buttons and do it on Firefox browser :
With the TeakDoor page and reply box ready and cursor in the place you want it -
open a 2nd TD window and  go to Gallery and find the photo you want , click on  it once or twice it to make it bigger , and then copy and paste, or drag and drop it 
back to the reply box .
Done ! 
(unless some mod has got it in for you , in which in which case your computer will explode )

looked for a test  photo from the  gallery and serendipitously found this
by  nora tittoff :



if you want to post a image from, say Google image search ,
 use Firefox again , and just copy+ paste it in .

----------


## Mr Earl

> Has the bike trip begun Earl ?


Yepper the trip is on. Been outa LOS since April 21. Had to make detour to AK. Air freighted the bike Vancouver to Glasgow, with me on the same flight.  Bike cleared customs 3 hours after I arrived and was on the road in 4 hours. Been camping mostly so out of Internet range mostly. 
Tonight in Troon and will catch the ferry to Ireland tomorrow. 
Some pics of sheep soon after I get them uploaded. 
Spent 10 days wandering the Scottish highlands and outer Hebrides. 
Never seen so many sheep  :Aussie:  Stoker would be in sheep heaven.

----------


## david44

Sheep will be the least of your worries beyond Larne, have you taken blarney repellent, One advantage of wearig lycra cycling outfit in Ireland you will hea rmany people comment

Good crack.

Lisdoonvarna to be avoided if it's diddly dee you require Fisher street aka Doolin with fine views across to theArran Islands,all wise ones left fot the Americas long ago so the village idiot is not the exception.

I'll be appearing in person in Donegal in Augst I hope and delighted to pour a pint of Plain down you at Burtonport

----------


## Mr Earl

^thanks for the offer but I will be spending only a week or so in Ireland, landing tomorow.  :Beerchug: 

Pictures uploading now, have about 170 pics of the highlands and the isles. :bananaman:

----------


## dirk diggler

> We must have ate the beef; but 60 years later, I can't recall if it was very tasty.


Heeland coos are for makin toffee. Everyone knows that.

----------


## mattrauen

Kool!!!

----------


## Mr Earl

While uploading the pics had a major bruhaha:
Internet in the hotel didn't work in rooms as advertized. Bar lady said I could use an unused corner of the bar in privacy. I'd already bought a 4 pack of stella to libate my work. 
Turns out internet sucks ass big time, it takes over 4 hours to do half what normaly uploads in an hour.

So... I'm getting increasingly pissed off with the cheap ass internet, the original bar lady shift ends, new bar man notices I'm drinking outside beer, and tells me to leave.
I'm already pissed off and half drunk, so I tell him to fuck off and die!
needless to say that didn't go over well. He threatened to call police. I said do it asshole.
That went even worse.
They then threatened to put me out on the street. I cooled my jets and defused the situation realizing it was lose lose for me.
Anyway I havent had adequate internet till now to upload pics

So here's some sheep pic I promised.





more to come..............

----------


## BaitongBoy

Glad you survived the internet BS and the friendly inn...Heh...

----------


## Mr Earl

ok lets back up a little.

I airfreighted the bike Vancouver-Glasgow.

She was on the same flight as me and picked her up three hours after arrival.

This is what $2500. bananas get ya, including insurance.

----------


## Mr Earl

but wait... gotta back up some mo.

This leg actually started in LA. So pics of LA:

Union Station

----------


## Gravesend Dave

The bike looks good Earl

Is this your tried and tested machine,what model is that and what specs have you added ?

What type of Lid do you favor Earl,I think the flip fronts take some beating.

----------


## Mr Earl

> The bike looks good Earl
> 
> Is this your tried and tested machine,what model is that and what specs have you added ?
> 
> What type of Lid do you favor Earl,I think the flip fronts take some beating.


More or less the suspension is the same, actually the shock itself is my rebuilt unit off the other bike which went to Ushuaia.

I wore out the flip lids and am using a Shoie hornet, first helmet which really fit me well.
The engine is a bit more massaged than before, with a full 705cc stage 2 modification; bigger valves improved heavy duty cylinder liner, bigger yet lighter forged piston and some carb work to deliver more fuel faster!
The bike is quite a bit more peppy than before.

----------


## Mr Earl

Long Beach



A San Clemente Stud






San Diego

----------


## Mr Earl

And then there was a detour to Alaska to close out and empty my storage unit.



the five day ferry ride from Homer to Bellingham



the old LandCruiser safely stowed


I gave my son all my stuff, including numerous firearms which couldn't be transported through Canuckistan, hence the ferry ride from Homer to Bellingham.

----------


## Mr Earl

My son dropped me off at SEATAC and flew to LA to get back on the bike.
Then it was time to hustle up the coast hwy to make the flight from Vancouver to Glasgow.

Some coast hwy








Shortly after that I was in Scotland enjoying a fine ale and some fish & chips.


170 varieties of Scotch whisky


managed to get out of there with only minimum damage to the credit card

----------


## Mr Earl

First day wandered all over Glasgow, found a top motorcycle dude and ordered a new set of tyres to be delivered the next day.

Wandered all over town and couldn't find suitable accomodations.
Ended up out in the countryside and stumble upon this 300 year old barn converted to a B & B.


They had a wonderfull sull Scotish breaky, saddly I no piccy. :Sad: 

But there was goofy terrier.





And of course Scotish moss


then back on the road with many lovely bridges over very pretty waterways.





distilleries and castles pretty much litter the countryside




Glen something distilery


Many roman catholic churches



Nice roadside inns


Loch something somewhere castle, they wanted 10 quid admission! Fogetaboutit. Picture was free.


Barnyard animals




Went on one distillery tour with a pal who lived next to the Glen Ord distillery.
They sell thier entire 500,000 liter production to the asia market. They were in the process of doubling production. Didn't like the whisky much.

----------


## Mr Earl

Near Inverness, typically lovely Scotish country house.


A pub walk through Inverness starts at the Unicorn.


A view of the castle


Dutch bikers



The whisky shop


A view of the river


A stop for a pint in the hotel lounge






Cute bookends


some nice bronzes




great umbrella holder and carved chair

----------


## Mr Earl

the next day I had to get back on the road and the weather took a turn for the Scottish.





Stopped at the Glenmorangie joint, but it was Sunday...not free samples.


A well visited castle




A spot o tea to warm the bones!




Hard countryside don't fok wit the scottish



One moto


And then there were five...


Fellow riders from Ireland, I would see them again at the ferry for Thornoway.


It was quite the colorful ride through Northern Scotland.

----------


## Mr Earl

The scenery just kept getting better as I travelled around the northwestern coast of Scotland towards Ullapool where I'd catch the ferry to Thornaway on the Outer Hebrides. 








As I was trying to find accomadations in Ullapool it rained hard.
Finally found a room for 50 quid, ouch!

Then the next day it was on to the ferry.

The first of many ferry crossings.


this group of Bentleys would follow me all the way down to the Isle of Barra and the ferry to Oban.




Some cruise ships were anchored in Thornaway also.


I got out of town quit and headed north. The Isle of Lewis greeted me with some very nice weather indeed.




Some kind of war memorial


Nice beaches


lots of sheep.




Some rather rugged coast


The lighthouse at the Butt of Lewis, which is actually the northern most point of the island.


My first wild camp spot near the Butt of Lewis.




It was a pretty amazing spot.


Some cyclists came along and camped just on the other side of that building, but we left each other alone.




Lots of gull activity, fun to watch the soar the wind currents off the cliffs.

----------


## palexxxx

Beautiful pics Earl,  you sure have a talent with the camera.

----------


## Gravesend Dave

Agree you captured some great shots Earl.

I don't think I would of slept to well where you chose to camp,hope that tent was anchored to something sturdy. :Smile:

----------


## dirk diggler

Awesome pics and epic journey. Spot on!

----------


## Mr Earl

^&^^&^^^thanks for the kind words of encouragement.
 :Beerchug: 

The churches on the Isle of Lewis were somewhat stark and serious. I gathered that they are very serious about the Sabath and everything closes up.



this is some prehistoric site, they aren't really sure what it's about though.

----------


## Mr Earl

Then back down to Thornaway for a full Scottish breakfast.
(sorry forgot to take the pic)



The cruise ships had departed so the street no longer jammed.

----------


## Mr Earl

One of many peat harvesting sites along the way. I wonder what will happen when Scotland runs out of peat?


Sheeps


mo sheep



Ran into the Bentley bums again.














And more sheep










gotta love them sheeps!

----------


## dirk diggler

Stornoway, Mr Earl, Stornoway...

----------


## misskit

Some beautiful countryside there. Wonderful pics, Mr Earl.

----------


## Mr Earl

Heading south out of Stornoway is the isle of Harris, famous for the Harris tweeds.
Many tailor shops all about.

I camp that night on the south end of Harris to catch the ferry to the isle of Uist.

South Harris




rocky countryside and wonderful winding roads


Camp Harris


It was an old fishing port, so some interesting junk was lying about.










then onto another ferry for the Isle of Uist.
A german couple on Harleys and a dutch couple on a BMW, the Bentleys arrived as well.

----------


## dirk diggler

> 


Oh no, the council's on to you for camping tax!

----------


## Mr Earl

arriving on the Isle of Uist.






I found Uist somewhat bleak, people very nice, but the weather to the south beckoned. So pushed on south and took the ferry to the isle of Barra without camping on Uist.
This smaller went to Barra.


Barra welcomed me with nice weather and this beautiful hidden campsite. (there were toilets nearby and running water for the walkers)






On the way out from my camp I passed the airport again. On the way I passed it and was confused because I didn't see any runway, that's because they land on the on the beach.
Apparently this DeHavilland Twin Otter comes in once a days tides permitting.


Taking off



The arrival of this airplane is a bit of tourist attraction in itself!

----------


## Mr Earl

Then on to Castlebay
Turns out this is the Kisimul castle of me McLeod ancestors.






I stayed threes night on Barra with delightful weather. There next ferry off the island direct to Oban would be Sunday morning and it would be crowded. I bought me ticket on Friday.

The road around the island is only 14 kms long, so I rode around several times in each direction.



The primrose was in full bloom




the next two nights were spent at a great campground, with hot showers, microwave, electric kettle for tea, washing machines, excellent views, and of course some sheep.













The flower bloom was spectacular


And these rounded stones caught me eye.


and a few healthy looking bovines munching the flowers.

----------


## Begbie

> Then on to Castlebay
> Turns out this is the Kisimul castle of me McLeod ancestors.


Kisimul castle was the home of the MacNialls.

Nice pictures by the way.

----------


## Mr Earl

These campgrounds are often fun for meeting other interesting travellers





The USA made bicycles have many British fans. The three cyclists I met there had Kona bicycles.




This is the golf course, look closely and see the golfers.


Interestingly shaped modern housing


Imposing churches too


White beaches






And that was the end of the fine weather, during the night a front moved in and some serious rain picked up. I had to break camp in the rain to make the ferry. Pretty dang miserable it twas.

----------


## patsycat

Your piccies are reminding my of my Summer hols as a child, up towards and around Inverness.  Never been to Barra, but it looks great.

But as you say, you've got to go to these places when it is sunny.  Otherwise, damn dismal.

----------


## palexxxx

> The road around the island is only 14 kms long, so I rode around several times in each direction.



Sort of like a mini Isle of Man TT.    :rofl:

----------


## palexxxx

> Your piccies are reminding my of my Summer hols as a child, up towards and around Inverness.  Never been to Barra, but it looks great.
> 
> But as you say, you've got to go to these places when it is sunny.  Otherwise, damn dismal.




They're sunny?   Really?

----------


## patsycat

> Originally Posted by patsycat
> 
> 
> Your piccies are reminding my of my Summer hols as a child, up towards and around Inverness.  Never been to Barra, but it looks great.
> 
> But as you say, you've got to go to these places when it is sunny.  Otherwise, damn dismal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't be a pillock on a lovely thread.  OK not as sunny as Thailand, but for him to have seen Scotland in good weather....

You really are a buggar.

Have you ever been to Scotland, can you find it on a map.  In Scotland you can go from Sunn hot to sunny cold to rain in about 10 minutes and then start again.

----------


## Mr Earl

> Kisimul castle was the home of the MacNialls.
> 
> Nice pictures by the way.


Thanks for the correction. 
Someone in Ireland told be that,  bunch of blarney it seems. The Dunvegan castle on the Isle of Skye it the McLeod.

----------


## Mr Earl

From Oban I would wind my way over hills past lochs to Troon where I'd catch the ferry for Larne in northern Ireland. Weather varying from cold misty to warm sunny.




A fancy castle with a fancy admission fee. Took the pic for free.


Cute lambs


Then it was time to look for a camp. The countryside was well buttoned up with fences all no camping signs. I headed up one one likely looking road and was stopped by a lady who obviously was the boss lady. She asked what was doing up there and didn't I see the no vehicle entry signs? I confessed I didn't see the signs and was simply looking for a likely place to pitch my tent for the night. When she heard my American accent I think she softened up some and said i could camp if her highland cattle wouldn't bother me. I didn't flinch and said highland cattle didn't bother if it wasn't any inconvenience to her. She gave me her blessing and said if anyone asks say Patty says ok.
I found a most presentable spot amongst some big trees.








And fresh sheep,
Note the fresh cut up the hill, they were busy putting big wind generators.



next; the road to Troon and ferry to Ireland.

----------

